# Onr-2012



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Need some help here please,
i just bought myself a 80z bottle of this stuff to try out,
because of the versatility of this stuff it can be used as a pre-soak, bucket wash OR even as a waterless wash.
However im confused about the dilution process,
Not sure how many 8oz cap-fulls to use as i cant find it anywhere but
I have a 16 ltr bucket with a grit guard in, now it says use 1oz of ONR to 1 (US) gallon of water which equals to approx 3.7 ltrs 
my grit guard comes to the 4ltr mark???


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You want to be using, depending on how hard your water is, 1-2 capfuls per 5L of water.

I've been using 3-4 capfuls to 10L in my black B&Q bucket. According to what I read on the internet I'm in a hard water area.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

m1pui said:


> You want to be using, depending on how hard your water is, 1-2 capfuls per 5L of water.
> 
> I've been using 3-4 capfuls to 10L in my black B&Q bucket. According to what I read on the internet I'm in a hard water area.


Just tried looking up my area but just comes up london, says it's hard water though.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use two capfuls in a B&Q bucket but we have soft water


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> I use two capfuls in a B&Q bucket but we have soft water


8oz or 32oz


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grim Reaper said:


> 8oz or 32oz


The 32oz cap measures about 3 x 5ml teaspoons = 15ml, so just measure
the amount that the 8oz bottle cap gives, it may be the same size anyway. 
32:1 is 6 teaspoons to 1ltr.

Buying the 8oz bottles is a hugely expensive way of trying ONR, esp by the
time you add postage = false economy for such a versatile cleaner...
Ignore the US dilution rates at all costs, unless you are in the US 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I was referring to the 8oz bottle capfuls. That was the size I bought first so I could give ONR a go. Used that up and bought a 3.7L bottle and now I just decant back into the 8oz bottle which is a really nice size to keep in my cleaning bag :thumb:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

m1pui said:


> I was referring to the 8oz bottle capfuls. That was the size I bought first so I could give ONR a go. Used that up and bought a 3.7L bottle and now I just decant back into the 8oz bottle which is a really nice size to keep in my cleaning bag :thumb:


Excellent idea for travelling, or you could mix a spray bottle-up as per Lowiepete's bucketless method and keep in the boot:thumb:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Speaking of Lowiepete's bucketless wash method, Any more thoughts on a video please steve:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grim Reaper said:


> Speaking of Lowiepete's bucketless wash method, Any more thoughts on a video please steve:thumb:


No, not yet. Been showing the car at Stamford today. I need to find
somebody with the patience as well as the technology...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grim Reaper said:


> Speaking of Lowiepete's bucketless wash method, Any more thoughts on a video please steve:thumb:


Now posted into the Resources: Section (30) of the ONR FAQ...

Regards,
Steve


----------

